# Sony buying Toshiba Sensor Division



## jcdeboever (Oct 26, 2015)

Nikon probably a little concerned...

Toshiba to sell sensor business to Sony for $165 million

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## astroNikon (Oct 26, 2015)

Toshiba sensors in the d7100 and d5200 which aren't made anymore.
Anyways, the other Nikon's use SONY sensors, so they'll just use more SONY sensors.

==> Sony owns an estimated 40.2 percent share of image sensor market


----------



## jcdeboever (Oct 26, 2015)

astroNikon said:


> Toshiba sensors in the d7100 and d5200 which aren't made anymore.
> Anyways, the other Nikon's use SONY sensors, so they'll just use more SONY sensors.
> 
> ==> Sony owns an estimated 40.2 percent share of image sensor market


Oh I see. I guess I misread it. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Derrel (Oct 26, 2015)

Sony recently spun out its sensor division from the main corporate structure....like 10 days ago I guess...and now they go and purchase a state of the art sensor maker's IP? Wow!


----------



## Braineack (Oct 26, 2015)

makes sense to me.  they probably have facilities and other goodies to just help the new spin off really take flight.


----------



## Derrel (Oct 26, 2015)

I think they mean business there at Sony. Sensors are used in many devices these days.


----------



## cgw (Oct 28, 2015)

Could simply be formalization of a very close, live-in relationship. Though the internet echo chamber consensus differs, Nikon's D5500 and D7200 apparently sport Toshiba sensors--not Sony Exmors which the newer Toshiba units closely resemble.

The Sensor Game Tightens | byThom | Thom Hogan


----------



## Derrel (Oct 28, 2015)

Hogan's article above is interesting, in that he touches upon the idea that Nikon is actually "guiding" some of the Sony sensor development, behind the scenes. Nikon HAS in the past, designed and built its own sensors. He mentions that the Nikon D2x sensor was modified by Sony and put into a Sony-branded camera, and says that the D2x sensor had some traits of early EXMOR design in it. The idea that Nikon and Sony have a behind the scenes business arrangement makes a lot of sense when one knows a bit about the way the Japanese conduct business. I thought Hogan's prediction that Nikon would NOT use Sony's new 42-MP sensor was very interesting.


----------

